# non-newtonian body armor anyone? D30



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

Not sure if anyone has been paying attention to D30 and its integration into body armor lately, maybe if your a skier you've heard of spyder using it, and a british company using it in beanies for a "semi helmet" but its made its way to mtb. If you're not familiar with the material Youtube "D30" (0=zero) and watch some of the videos. You'll see some pretty amazing stuff done with it like people getting hit in the head with a shovel with a meer thin strip of it protecting them. 

The company using it... surprisingly is sixsixsone. Checked out there site yestarday and saw it, much to my surprise. The elbow and knee protection are $90 and $100 respectively. Seems like alot to pay, but the many benefits of this material, lighter weight and extreme flexibility over hard plastics just to name a few are not yet realized by many. Just wanted to give a heads up because I've read alot of threads arguing the justification of this material being used in mountain biking. Well argue no more - it's here. 

post opinions but please take a look at what this stuff is before making stupid biased posts. :thumbsup:


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

If the d30 stuff doesn't make my pads slide down past my knee like every knee/shinguard i've ever used, then I'm down!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

I talked with a friend at sixsixone and they should have product early next year, Feb-ish.

Looks like a great product.

JMH


----------



## Suicider (Nov 30, 2005)

From what I know, d30 doesn't offer puncture protection, just blunt force... so if you're wearing rigid shinguards to prevent flats from putting holes in your legs you'll probably have to keep doing it.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

d30 is the shiz!
been wearing a D30 beanie for the past few months, and let me tell you it's the most amusing thing ever. ask some random person "hey.. punch me in the head.. right here." it's so cool.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds like some good material for body amour!


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Suicider said:


> From what I know, d30 doesn't offer puncture protection, just blunt force... so if you're wearing rigid shinguards to prevent flats from putting holes in your legs you'll probably have to keep doing it.


You'll find most d3o pads are going to be wrapped in kevlar so they can deal with piercing and tears while still remaining flexible.

The youtube video is hilarious. some British guy goes to town with a shovel on the guy demoing the pads.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Sicklines has the new 661 knee and elbow guards up.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

this is one of my favs...the suit and tie just makes it so much better:


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

holy crap that stuff is amazing. Globe makes shoes with it. I can't find any size 12 yet though.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

rollertoaster said:


> I can't find any size 12 yet though.


I have to find size 13 :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: damn my big clown feet :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, that video is like something from a B grade movie. The big guy wallops the skinny with what looks like an axe handle and the skinny one just looks at it and goes "Whatever."


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

yes this stuff is amazing i cant wait to get the new pads.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

that'd be amazing if they put that stuff in the 661 kyle straits...


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

chooofoojoo i hope your kidding, if so you have to put more sarcasm in.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

HighTitan said:


> chooofoojoo i hope your kidding, if so you have to put more sarcasm in.


it's hard to express sarcasm without voice tone... and the smilies just don't do it.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Friekin sweet! I read about this stuff in a popular science magazine like 3 years ago and haven't heard much else about it. I was hoping it would make its way to MTB'ing body armor. Crap, now I have to go buy new pads...


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks badass!
I think world cup level dual slalom skiers have been using the material for shin and forearm protection for a couple years now. I can think of all kinds of spots you could use this stuff. How bout's using it in a cup?


----------



## macrider (Jan 30, 2004)

with how much I crash - I'm in on those 661 pads - I hate having downtime for injuries - and that stuff looks like its' great


----------

